# Women's US Pro Challenge, anyone know anything?



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Have a cycling vacation to go watch the US Pro Challenge in August. The Pro Challenge website proudly declares there's a 3-day women's race this year as well... And is utterly silent on any kind of real details to plan to watch it in person or streaming...or well...anything. Well, I suppose it has to stay in Colorado as a wild guess.

USA Pro Challenge | News

Anyone have the skinny on what is going on with it? Beyond that PR blurb? The rest of the website seems to have nothing more on it.


----------

